# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  15th Portland Metro Reptile Expo - Sat., Jan. 26th!

## NWReptileExpos

Buy direct from over 60 breeders and dealers from all over the Pacific Northwest! 

15th Portland Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, January 26, 2013
Holiday Inn Conference Center
25425 SW 95th Avenue
Wilsonville, Oregon 97070

4th Seattle Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, May 11, 2013
Renton Community Center
1715 SE Maple Valley Highway
Renton, Washington 98057

16th Portland Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, August 17, 2013
Holiday Inn Conference Center
25425 SW 95th Avenue
Wilsonville, Oregon 97070

*In 2014, we will be moving the Portland show to a new jumbo venue right in Portland :Very Happy: 


*NWReptileExpos.com*

----------

